# Problem  Smoking Pork Chops



## smoked chicken (Sep 24, 2013)

I tried to smoke some nice thick pork chops today on my Master built gas smoker. I soaked my apple wood chips and lit the smoker. Initially, it flared up under the actual smoker as well as the gas ring. When it got up to temperature - around 200 I put my chops in. I watched the smoker for about 15 minutes in case of another flare up. The smoker is only 6 weeks old. I checked the chops after an hour and they were covered in a sooty residue - they were black! I ended up throwing them away, what may have caused this? 

Smoked Chicken,
Ontario


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anything like this happened in the past? Sounds to me like you got a loose or mispositioned part in the gas stream between the control valve and burner, or the burner itself is not secured properly, and is causing a rich burn.

OK, wait...speaking from experience here as I had this happen earlier this summer...there is one other very strong possibility...if your propane tank's OPD (over-fill protection device) malfunctioned when the tank was filled and the technician wasn't paying attention when he/she filled the tank, the tank could be over-full, and is allowing a mix of liquid and vapor to enter the gas regulator...this will cause flare-ups with a sooty orange flame, and the regulator will likely develop frost on the exterior (from sub-freezing temp)...that's your sign of liquid going through the regulator. Tip the tank side to side and see if you can feel some liquid slosh...if there is little to no slosh, it's over-full. You can fire it up and leave the door open with the flame on high for 5-10 minutes and see what happens...if you get a flare-up after a few minutes, an over-full tank is probably the cause. If you use enough LPG from the tank to resolve this, operation should return to normal...it may take an hour or more to use enough fuel to create enough vapor space in the tank to allow for boil-off of liquid without liquid exiting the valve. BTW, this can happen to tanks of any age, and certain brands of tanks are more susceptible than others. I have had 2 faulty tanks so far from Sam's Club, purchased in the past 3 years or so...one had an excess-flow valve issue and the other was a faulty OPD, causing the above described issue. If your tank is from them, knowing what I know now, I would automatically be suspecting a faulty OPD in the tank.

Eric


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 25, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per TulsaJeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2013)

Good advice so far.

Does your flame look like this. If it looks yellow or orange, it is not burning clean.













20091227025.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2013






Did your chips smoke like this?













20091227151.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2013






You could probably had washed the pork as it was on the top and only in the smoker for 15 minutes.


----------



## roharris33 (Sep 25, 2013)

smoked chicken said:


> I tried to smoke some nice thick pork chops today on my Master built gas smoker. I soaked my apple wood chips and lit the smoker. Initially, it flared up under the actual smoker as well as the gas ring. When it got up to temperature - around 200 I put my chops in. I watched the smoker for about 15 minutes in case of another flare up. The smoker is only 6 weeks old. I checked the chops after an hour and they were covered in a sooty residue - they were black! I ended up throwing them away, what may have caused this?
> 
> Smoked Chicken,
> Ontario


This happened to me too. It's due to flare ups or the chips are on fire instead of smoldering. I use a cast iron pie plate instead of the plate provided.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 25, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! We have over 50,000 members now who just love to share what they know. You've come to the best place on the net to learn and share everything Q!!!


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Sep 26, 2013)

Purchase an A-MAZE-N cold smoker.

I have a 12" burns for about 3 to 4 hours.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## gary s (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello, and Welcome from Texas. This is a great site with worlds of information.    Some really good advice, I don't have an propane so no help here.

Gary


----------

